# My girl Nala



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2013)

Here she is today enjoying some time in the house.
Nala is getting along great with Elder, my Nubian buck.
They are best buds, but when she is not with him, she loves the couch.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nala is beautiful!!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2013)

Sending lots of love to Nala!


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

